# Pigeons (and others) Available For Adoption



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am posting this for our member Yong who is having some difficulties getting to the board:

http://www.homes4homers.shutterfly.com/action/

If you are able to adopt any of the birds or animals, please contact Yong at [email protected].

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Finally I got my stuff together and am able to get on (Thanks for your help Carl). I have a pretty little Jacobin too that needs to be posted, and a couple of ferals that are non releasable. My hubby also wants me to find a home for my Serama Rooster and his girlfriend. So here it is in a nutshell...

I am not a breeder. I do not sell my birds, and I DO have strict adoption policies. 


I will require the following:

1) Drivers License, address, phone number.
2) If you are a renter, then a note from your landlord.
3) Your vets name and number.
4) a picture of your aviary (no cages for any of my birds)
5) Birds including carrier will cost $105.00. for up to 30 lbs Adopter will pay this.
6) Any animal, not able to stay in it's new home shall be returned to me. Unless you have a friend and can give me their information.


*I may let you out of most of the above details if you can get a recommendation from one of our moderators.*


The postal service in my area is not delivering birds. I use Delta Cargo. It gets the birds there the same day to minimize damages. 

Sorry if it sounds so stiff, but I care for these animals. None are breeding quality, nor should they be bred. There is enough "second rate" birds out there. Look at them, enjoy them, and teach some kids about them. Show birds or not, they all are special and beautiful.

thank you for looking! Yong


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yong,
Good to hear from you, again. We missed you. I have 3 serama hens, love them. Just lost my roo this summer. He was an old bird. original import right from Malaysia. Two of the hen are imports, too, so I imagine I'll lost them sooner than later, but for now they are doing fine.When the seramas are gone I will not replace them. They are not winter hardy, and are in my basement in a big cage until spring returns. These girls are not happy, going from running free in a big barn to now being "cooped up"
Hope all of those sweet birds find wonderful homes.
Daryl


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

HI Daryl, Thanks. You are right about the Seramas not being cold hardy. It touched 50 the night before last (which isn'y much by Maine standards), so they have bben staying in. They sleep inside overnight anyway, to control the crowing in the morning. The roo and his hen sleep in a big cage in my kids room. We haven't set an alarm since we got him=) He LOOOOVES car ride too. Anyway, good to be back! Yong


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Yong - I am fairly new here on the forum and had not seen many of your posts but I had read about your pigeon "Beaker" earlier. Is he still living? You are a remarkable person.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Yong,

I like your criteria/requirements for adoption.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Trees, Sadly it is still not enough. To bad there wasn't a guaranteed way to find the bad apples. Yong

Hi Maggie,

Sadly Beaker passed away about a month ago. There weren't any complications, he was just 16 years old and had a hard life. He passed in Reti's home quietly and without suffering. He was in good health, and he hada many other pigeons to talk with. Beaker stopped eating about a day before he died, and I told Reti if you ask him to eat, he will, but you'll have to threaten him. She asked him to eat, and he did one last time. I swear he did it just to make her happy. She & her hubby gave him a beautiful funeral. We miss him very much. Thank you for asking about him. Yong

I hope you find your beloved mate, and may your vision, health, and all your needs be met in pij heaven, Beaker


----------

